# Volunteer Opportunities? Ventura/Santa Barbara?



## carbonated (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been looking for opportunities to volunteer in Ventura & Santa Barbara County. I'm a certified EMT-Basic with my CA card, with experience working festivals and events. Would love to commit to EMS as a career, but I work in another industry and can only volunteer my time.

Unfortunately, the local 911 agencies don't take volunteers. I've registered for DHV and do first-aid support stuff here and there...but I'd like to find something more organized. IFT, Event, or hospital work would be great. Any ideas? :blink:


----------



## ethomas4 (Jan 28, 2012)

just start walking around from hospital to hospital asking if you can volunteer. There is no other way to do it. Stick your face out there and tell some people hey I want to volunteer. Be prepared for many people to laugh at you and not give you a chance (esp in CA). Others may let you.

Find doctors and tell them what your plans are and hopefully they can help you out. I volunteered at one hospital...they only let me clean stuff :s  

If you get a chance volunteer outside of the country, you will love it and learn 10000 Xs more than what you would learn as a basic here


good luck!!


----------



## CaptainKidd (Jan 29, 2012)

carbonated said:


> I've been looking for opportunities to volunteer in Ventura & Santa Barbara County. I'm a certified EMT-Basic with my CA card, with experience working festivals and events. Would love to commit to EMS as a career, but I work in another industry and can only volunteer my time.
> 
> Unfortunately, the local 911 agencies don't take volunteers. I've registered for DHV and do first-aid support stuff here and there...but I'd like to find something more organized. IFT, Event, or hospital work would be great. Any ideas? :blink:



I thought about doing the same thing.  I've not had any luck.  CA is a nightmare.  Good luck!


----------



## EEMMTT (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey I just read your post about looking for volunteer opportunities in this area.    I'm keen to know if you found anything or what your experience was like whilst looking?    

I'm in the same position now and have done the application rounds with AMR/LifeLine etc but yet to try the hospitals for volunteer jobs.     Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

